# Bluetooth music streaming from Android phone



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jrad said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze 1LT. My phone (a Galaxy Nexus) is paired to send/receive phone calls through bluetooth to the car's audio system, but I'd like to be able to stream music through bluetooth as well. I use music streaming through either Google Music or Spotify. As far as I know, USB connectivity will only play music files on the phone, and using an aux cable into the phone's headphone jack doesn't allow you to use the car's audio controls. Is there anyway to stream music from my phone through bluetooth that allows me to use the car's audio controls?
> 
> Additionally, is it possible to pair my phone as a GPS?


I put mu music onto a USB memory stick, works great.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Look at this thread, for about $85 you can add another blue tooth radio to your car, retaining all of the cars functions for control. I'm sure someone else will chime in and provide more information than I can. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5833

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeAaron is correct. In addition the sound quality will be a major improvement over the AUX jack. The only thing you won't get is the ability to see what's playing or select play lists directly. You'll still have to do those on the phone itself. However, once your playlist is selected you'll be able to use the steering wheel control for skip/reverse and volume. If you use your phone for Pandora or Navigation those will also play across the A2DP Bluetooth interface.


----------



## coachpelkey (Feb 24, 2015)

Would this work with Spotify as well?
I have found the joys of using Spotify with my aux jack in my 2014 Cruze but the sound quality I know can be better. I know when I plug in my usb now with my LG 3, all I get is the few tunes I downloaded on my phone.

Any help would be great.


----------

